# offering good home to hamster



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

just bought a brand new 6 ft long mixed rotastak and wired cage set that came with toys for my hammie Womble and now have his old big cage filled with toys and a spare exercise ball free so im looking to adopt an unwanted hamster from up to an hours drive from derbyshire so in nottingham, birmingham, leistershire etc

would rather adopt an unwanted hammie to give it a loving home than buy a farmed pet shop one, will take any type of hamster but would prefer a syrian.

no gerbils or mice as my cage is not deep enough to fill up with lots of sawdust for gerbils to burrow and mice would most likely get through the bars


also willing to foster as soon as i buy some more cages


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is your hamster womble the one that was getting stuck in the door of a house?
if so then im sorry, but you need to take him out the rotacrap, the pipes are much too narrow for most normal sized syrians, and he could easily become stuck in them, panic, and suffocate, it has been known to happen on quire a few occasions, rotastak are not suitable for syrians at all, nor are they suitable for housing multiple hamsters, im afraid they are a cage that is designed to please and attract the human, but are of little to no use for the animal they are intended


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I totally admire you not wanting a rodent farm hamster but rotastak have a terrible reputation in the hamster community, they dont give a hamster the most healthy living environment and they can be dangerous for the reasons Lil miss gives, it will be ok as a clean out cage but as a permanent cage it isnt advisable.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i never said i was housing multiple hamsters in it i said his old wire cage isnt being used anymore 

and i dont keep him in just a rotastak it has another 4 foot wire cage attatched to it, i had prebought rat tubes(well the label said ferret but they look a bit small for ferrets), widened the holes and secured them in instead as i knew my hammie would have trouble if he was too big for his house :/


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no i never said you were, i was saying the rotastack isnt fit for those purposes, its not suitable to house a syrian in, nor multiple dwarfs, so they are a waste of money

while he may still have a 4ft wire cage attached, it doesnt alter the fact that he is a big hamster, and they are little tubes, he could VERY easily get stuck in them, like he did the door way to his house, and if you arent around when he does it, he will suffocate very easily, i dont see how you can change all the tubes in a rotastak for bigger ones.....


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i widened the holes where the rotastak tubes are, my boyfriend sanded the sides down so nothing was sharp after cutting bigger holes and then put the rat tubes in.

for the bits at the top such as the dining room where the tubes were a bit awkward we cut big enough holes for him to get through and just pva glued the tube onto the dining room


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd keep him in just the 4 ft cage, there's no need for the tubes.

I'm confused about whether you have a rotastak or not, might be helpful to post a picture?

Our rescue don't rehome hammies to live in anything rotastak, although thats not to say other rescues won't. Syrian hams do like tubes but this can be remedied by adding large tubes inside the cage like cardboard carpet rolls.

Also, anything marketed for ferrets is usually just big enough for rats, anything marketed for rats is just big enough for hams and mice and anything marketed for them is usually a waste of money and should go in the bin


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah ive taken him out now and reselling the rotastak its too much hassle theres a picture on the last page of the rodents section of cage pictures

it seemed ok but it stunk musty after a few days even though hes potty trained and we learned the hard way i guess lol 

atm i do have a dwarf snow hamster cruelty case in the kidney and two big pod sections all on ground level until i can get her a big glass tank just for the fact that she cant use her paws very well and drops from a wire cages bars so i dont want her hurt


----------

